# Year 2



## Bodrighy (5 May 2008)

At last a weekend where I get to play and still got a day left


Finally managed to make 2 things that look at least similar. Yew, 6" tall, 2 1/2" max dia. 
[




11" Oak platter




Iroko with brass inlay, 8" square




Small beech bowl 3 1/2" dia 2" tall




10" beech bowl




beech, 3" length 2" max dia


 



Unknown wood with inclusions 3" dia 1 1/2" tall




Unknown wood, 3" dia 2" tall




All finished with sealer & wax.
Pete


----------



## Anonymous (5 May 2008)

I like the two Yew goblets and the shape of the bowl on the small beech bowl... not sure about the foot though...

:lol: I don't dislike the others it's just that two above appealed :wink:


----------



## PowerTool (5 May 2008)

Very productive weekend,Pete,and all nice results  

Love the shape of the yew goblets;the small beech bowl is a very nice shape,with just enough detail to accentuate it - the brass inlay on the iroko works very well also.

It's not a deliberate gloat,taking all the pictures against a background of your supply of trees,is it.. :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (5 May 2008)

All very nice piece  
But i would also have to choose the Yew goblets as me favs.
Heres looking forward to another year of your turning


----------



## CHJ (5 May 2008)

The Oak Platter gets my vote for its clean lines, the Iroko for the enhancement to what would otherwise be rather bland and the small globe Beech Bowl for the proportions and detail but as Graham mentioned I would have liked to see the foot a little less prominent.

If the second year shows the advancement achieved in the first one then we are in for some visual treats, well done.


----------



## hairytoes (5 May 2008)

You made all these pieces in ONE Weekend :shock: :shock: !

Joder Hombre!!

I love the brass insert, how did you do that? Is there a product available which you just knock into a recess?

If this is your 2nd year mate, I take my hat off to you - I'm a newbie & I'll be entirely satisfied if I can produce work of this quality in such a fast time! 8) 

By the way the square platter with the insert is my fave, although the pair of ash goblets a beautiful too, gotta love that grain pattern.


----------



## TEP (5 May 2008)

Wot's this *Pete*, going into production mode?

Like them all, a nice variety of designs and shapes. Am impressed after just a year at woodturning, keep up the good work.


----------



## Bodrighy (5 May 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys. I am fortunate in having a ready supply of beech and yew at the moment as well as some off cuts from Yandles. 

I confess that the round bowl with a foot started off life as a hollow form gobletty thing but I went through the top with the hollowing tool so restyled as a bowl. 


TEP":3bk282lf said:


> Wot's this Pete, going into production mode?


Not yet Tam, just had a few days when I could get on with it and a supply of wood to play with



hairytoes":3bk282lf said:


> I love the brass insert, how did you do that? Is there a product available which you just knock into a recess?



You can buy brass and other metal powders to do this Mix it up with some epoxy. I have done it with CA but it tends to cure too fast. I also have a load of brass shavings I got from a key cutting place that I use for bigger holes or cracks but the powder is ideal for small things as on the plate.
Make a groove with a skew or parting tool and then mix up the glue and powder and fill the groove with the mixture. Take the turning off the lathe first ad keep it horizontal as the mixture tends to run and make a mess as well as leaving the hole/groove half empty. You can also use coffee grinds and different coloured sawdust as well to do the same thing.

Pete


----------



## hairytoes (5 May 2008)

coffee grinds, 8) who thinks this stuff up man, thats pretty cool - have you tried it?
A lot of the wood I have available is kinda bland - Avacado & Almond especially - I'm wanting to jazz them up a wee bit, this sounds good & cheap!!


----------



## CHJ (5 May 2008)

hairytoes":17dtf17k said:


> coffee grinds, 8) who thinks this stuff up man, thats pretty cool - have you tried it?
> .....



You can also use instant coffee powder if you don't have fine coffee grounds.

Either are ideal for filling in split knot holes and unwanted bark inclusion hollows as they look quite natural when finished,

Also when you are sanding a recalcitrant piece save all the sanding dust that accumulates in the centre of a bowl for future use. That way you will end up with a collection of different colours that can be used to disguise the odd split or worm hole.


----------



## duncanh (6 May 2008)

All nice work. I wish I could be even half as productive.


----------



## Jenx (6 May 2008)

Pete.. did you even stop for a cup of tea ? heh heh.... 
Love the goblets in the first shot, and also very keen on your square-edge iroko bowl, --- everything there looks very nice indeed.
Thats a teriffic output over a single weekend, and to do so, AND maintain the quality is admirable.
'Good going' Sir ! My cap is well and truly 'doffed' ! 8) :wink:


----------



## Bodrighy (10 May 2008)

Couple more items from the shed

I was given a piece of apple branch and found this inside it. 9" tall 3" dia 




And this was in a piece of yew that Paul kindly gave me 10" tall, 6" max dia. Had real problems getting rid of the marks...didn't totslly successd I'm afraid. Didn't have the nerve to go any thinner.




Pete


----------



## CHJ (10 May 2008)

Bodrighy":33z8hfmc said:


> ....... Had real problems getting rid of the marks...didn't totslly successd I'm afraid. Didn't have the nerve to go any thinner.
> ......Pete



Yew must try harder *Pete*, but nicely executed for all that, funny how easily it marks and scratches but takes for ages to eliminate them, only then do you find that you have been ham fisted enough to overheat the wood and produce a myriad micro cracks in the surface. DAMHIKT :roll:


----------



## PowerTool (10 May 2008)

Very nice - love the apple goblet,never seen such colouring and contrast in apple  
See what you mean about the toolmarks - how do you normally sand such items? 
I've had reasonable success removing them on natural-edge items by gently power sanding with the lathe OFF,turning it by hand (ideally using a wide disc/arbour so the edge isn't too curved) - still a very nice shaped piece,though  

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (11 May 2008)

Hi Andrew,
I would normally power sand as well but have run out of pads. Most I could do on the lathe but the white outer wood is fairly soft and wasn't cutting well despite resharpening all the time. Might go back to it when I get some more pads.

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (11 May 2008)

Pete you have done with the Yew what i want to do,but still haven't got the nerve to try yet :roll: 
Great looking piece with or without marks,and the Apple goblet is your best so far,IMO


----------



## Bodrighy (11 May 2008)

Was given a yew stump today, been down for years and had things growing from it. I cut a few pieces from it and found the wood really dark. 

Turned this thin from some wet beech. It's warped already in 24 hours. 
8" dia.3" tall 





New yew stump. Bowl is 8" dia with another 2" on edge at top total 5" tall. Cut from a crotch so crazy grain whichever way you look at it.





2nd attempt. The marks at the top are natural...honest!!! 5" tall6" max dia





All finished in sealer and wax.

Pete


----------



## CHJ (12 May 2008)

*Pete* your handling of the yew is an inspiration, the dark piece especially so, I have not yet worked up the courage to turn any yew that thin let alone such a challenging shape.


----------



## Anonymous (12 May 2008)

Pete, you've definitely pushed the serendipity quotient to a new level with the dark Yew vessel... 

What's the betting that your good lady has already decided on your Xmas present....





































a Yule log :lol:


----------



## PowerTool (12 May 2008)

Like them all,but the yew stump bowl is a real beauty  
Nice to see how warm it looks with no sapwood on show.

Andrew


----------



## santiniuk (12 May 2008)

Love the Yew bowl too.

One to be well and truly proud of.


----------



## Bodrighy (12 May 2008)

Got given a lump of what I was told is elm

10" outside dia. 7 1/2" inside dia. Sealed & waxed


----------



## CHJ (12 May 2008)

Lump come good *Pete*, certainly looks like Elm.


----------



## Anonymous (12 May 2008)

Touchable :wink:


----------



## hairytoes (13 May 2008)

the colour & grain pattern on the yew natural edge bowl is absolutely fantastic, so warm & cosy.


----------



## Jenx (13 May 2008)

The yew bowl is a stunner Pete.... _"Crazy Grain" _ !! I Like it !! :wink:  

Was it a little 'intimidating' to do ?.... the end result is an absolute beaut.
8) 8) 8)


----------



## Bodrighy (13 May 2008)

Jenx":3uza3frf said:


> The yew bowl is a stunner Pete.... _"Crazy Grain" _ !! I Like it !! :wink:
> 
> Was it a little 'intimidating' to do ?.... the end result is an absolute beaut.
> 8) 8) 8)



It helps that I work with 'free' wood and so dont have to worry about the wastage. What I find hairy is getting to the point where I think "do I stop here or keep going thinner" especially when you have ears or whatever they are called. I have a few small bowls that started off as vases but I got too cocky or clumsy. Let's say that my Glutious Maximus have never be so finely toned since I started turning. :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Anonymous (13 May 2008)

I reckon you've coined a new descriptive phrase there Pete...

GM Clencher :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (13 May 2008)

Even more cracking pieces Pete :shock: 
Great to see how far you have come and improved in the last 2 years


----------



## Bodrighy (13 May 2008)

Paul.J":2mbm1f9q said:


> Even more cracking pieces Pete :shock:
> Great to see how far you have come and improved in the last 2 years



A year and 3 months Paul, and thanks. Iwas looking at some of the early things I did that I still have and hopefully will be able to get them back on the lathe at some point. 

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (13 May 2008)

Elm bowl has a beautiful grain pattern,nice shape,and as already mentioned,lovely and warm 

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (13 May 2008)

Bodrighy":mvg2fu5p said:


> ...Iwas looking at some of the early things I did that I still have and hopefully will be able to get them back on the lathe at some point.
> 
> Pete



May I suggest not doing that Pete? Once altered they're no longer a milestone... I'd recommend making another one of each... just to satisfy yourself.


"Nostalgia is a warm feeling... if only I could remember"


----------



## Bodrighy (18 May 2008)

Another free weekend to play in the shed

Beech. top unknown: 4" tall, 2" max dia (2nd image is accurate colour)


 



Beech, 3" tall, 2 1/2" dia top slightly eccentric


 



Purple heart box with wenge top: 5" dia, 3" tall total




Yew block 5" x 2" bowl 1/1/2" dia




Yew bowl with inclusions and some natural edge.: 6" tall, 6" dia




Cherry bowl, Split laced with leather thong: 6" dia 3 1/2" tall. Split came after turning. 





Comments and criticisms welcome as always

Pete


----------



## CHJ (19 May 2008)

Blimey Pete, it's a wonder the shed is still on the cliff top if you are working at that pace. :lol: 

Particulary like the rectangular Yew block.


----------



## PowerTool (19 May 2008)

Nice to see someone had a busy weekend turning - I agree with Chas,the yew block is the one that stands out  
The split in the cherry looks quite large,like the rescue job,but wasn't it a little unnerving when it did that on its own ? :lol: 
The lip is a nice feature on the large yew bowl,like the small beech pieces;only one I'm not sure about is the purpleheart and wenge - not convinced that the colours suit each other (but there again,I am a man,so by default have no sense of colour co-ordination... :wink: )

Andrew


----------



## Jenx (19 May 2008)

Keeping up the fantastic rate of production , Pete ! .... 
I'm in the same camp as Chas & Andrew ... the Yew Block Bowl is my personal favourite...
You must be wearing your gouges away to little stumps with all that turning !
Great ! 8)


----------



## Paul.J (19 May 2008)

Very nice Pete  
I like the little boxes,especially the second one,but again the Yew pieces do it for me.Lovely colouring and finish.


----------



## Bodrighy (1 Jun 2008)

There am I happily making a foot for this

Unknown wood: (Anyone know what it is? Really hard and heavy. turns to a shine without finishing. I have got wax on this) 
3" dia, finial purple heart scrap 3 1.2" long. Leg half made still on the lathe awaiting a new belt  


 



when pop, the belt snaps. Why on a Saturday? 

I've got hold of a load of different woods recently from Freecycle (amazing what people throw out innit?) lot of oak, 3 bags of 'firewood' which when sorted included about 10 blanks and the wood for the one above.
Here's some of the things I have got from firewood

Ash 4" dia. 1 1/2" tall


 




Apple 5" tall




Unknown wood, 3 1/2" dia




Unknown wood pen holder 5" tall 2 1/2" dia




And a few other things from my stock of wood

Beech, 12" tall 2 joined captive rings





Bit more from Paul's rocking horse offcuts 2 long, 2" wide




Lacewood candle holder with glass insert from boot sale 3" dia'




Spalted beech box 3 1/2"" tall 1 1/2" dia


 



Yew 8" x 4" max bowl 4" dia




Hopefully have a couple of sales coming up. SWMBO has started waving dusters around. :roll:


----------



## CHJ (1 Jun 2008)

I take it you quite like this turning lark *Pete*: a good variety of items squeezed out of the stock pile there.


----------



## PowerTool (1 Jun 2008)

Again,very productive and lots of variety - the beech "poppy-head" glass with captive rings looks outstanding  
The apple vase and rectangular yew bowl are also high on my personal favourites list.
Bad luck with the belt - for the price they are,I keep a spare (I realise this doesn't help you one little bit.... :lol: )

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (1 Jun 2008)

Some nice little pieces there Pete.
Love the colour and rim of the 4th piece,which looks like Yew to me,to Yew to me :lol: 
No wonder the belts broke Pete with all that you've produced lately:shock:


----------



## Bodrighy (9 Jun 2008)

Been away most of the week so didn't do much. managed to finish this one

Apparently Cocobola (from a pile of firewood believe it or not). 10" high in total with hollow form approx 3" dia. Leg & finial are purple heart.




This one is sycamore and purple heart. 12" tall in total, hollow form is approx 4" dia. Looks a bit odd in the photo, sort of out of proportion and skewed somehow but it looks better in the flesh / wood :lol: Honest :roll: 




Pete


----------



## Jenx (9 Jun 2008)

I like those 'stem/ball/finial' things Pete.... nice 'conversation pieces' !

How do you find the Purple heart to turn ? ... i tried a couple of bowls from it , and found it to be perhaps the most difficult of the woods I've tried so far.... it just seemed to 'object' to being worked somehow... difficult to define exactly, It just seemed harder to 'make things happen' with, than say, Tulipwood for example. 8)


----------



## CHJ (9 Jun 2008)

Having a ball there *Pete*, you are starting to worry me with this artistic trend, are you sure the remoter reaches of Cornwall are ready for you.


----------



## Paul.J (9 Jun 2008)

Very nice Pete  
I like the sap wood on the Coco piece.Looks like Yew :?


----------



## Bodrighy (9 Jun 2008)

CHJ":1kn6weme said:


> Having a ball there *Pete*, you are starting to worry me with this artistic trend, are you sure the remoter reaches of Cornwall are ready for you.



This lass is in Cornwall so I have people to look up to down there Chas. Should be able to join a club and learn how to do things proper like

Pete


----------



## CHJ (9 Jun 2008)

Sly devil, sucking up to the natives before you move in, thought there must be some reason for the drift in output.  

I appreciate she sure does some intricate and clever work even though most are not my scene.

I can see it now " Whilst in Cornwall, why not visit the '_*Bodrighy Gallery'*_ ". :twisted:


----------



## Paul.J (9 Jun 2008)

When i look at work like that,it just makes me realise i've got no chance of ever acheiving anything like it.Have i reached my level :?: 
Each piece i start i say to meself-
"Right take your time,do a nice job and spend plenty of time and care on the finish"
Still end up up rushing it for some reason :evil: 
Is it because i have got it in me after working for so many years of getting jobs out on time that i do tend to rush :?:


----------



## Bodrighy (9 Jun 2008)

Presuming that you are talking about Yvonnes work don't put yourself down. Whether or not we can do the same thing isn't the point. You prefer the more functional, less arty things like Chas. Yvonne spends a lot of time carving and designing. I look at soem of the things in the galleries on line and feel like giving up. Point is doing what we do to the best of our ability and enjoying it. 

Me - I'll carrying on bunging whatever bits of wood I get my hands on onto the lathe and see what comes off at the end.
Pete


----------



## Paul.J (9 Jun 2008)

*Bodrighy wrote*


> Presuming that you are talking about Yvonnes work don't put yourself down.



I didn't mean to put myself down Pete.It's just that i think some people have a certain level that they reach and just can't seem to get past that level,if you see what i mean :? and just know that there is no way that they can produce work like Yvonnes and others.
This i think is where the arty part comes into your skill level.


----------



## boysie39 (9 Jun 2008)

Pete, lovely work although Icant do as good as you it acts as an inspiration for me.Except all I get out of skips are splinters and Yuk!
There must be a better type of skip dumping where you are. Keep up the good work I'm going to try one of those long hollow forms tomorrow, I'm pretty good at the finials it's the bits in between that cause me the problems. Everyone loves a tryer. Regards Boysie.


----------



## Bodrighy (15 Jun 2008)

Managed to get a few bits done. Lathe still playing up despite new belt. Seems to have lost it's torque and doesn't like to start without a manual spin.

Piece of old fence post. Thought I'd have a try as the wood has all sorts of green staining in it. Approx 3 1/2" tall




Bit of the everlasting beech. Tried a different shape for a change. 4" tall




Piece of oak that was in the freecycle firewood. Two pieces actually. Don't know what it was glued with but must have had a load of iron in it judging by the staining. 4" tall




and a rustic one for Paul. 6" dia 4" tall Some really soft stufff in this soaked in Poundshop superglue. Worked fine,





Pete


----------



## CHJ (15 Jun 2008)

Bodrighy":cln7qod7 said:


> ..... Lathe still playing up despite new belt. Seems to have lost it's torque and doesn't like to start without a manual spin.
> ....[/URL]


Time for a new start/run capacitor *Pete*.

Great finish on those items by the way.


----------



## Bodrighy (15 Jun 2008)

CHJ":wa1928wr said:


> Bodrighy":wa1928wr said:
> 
> 
> > ..... Lathe still playing up despite new belt. Seems to have lost it's torque and doesn't like to start without a manual spin.
> ...



Is that easy to change Chas? Can I get one from Axminster? I seem to remember someone else had this problem didn't they? 

The finish on the pine was a pig. Not the easiest wood to deal with. I found that giving it a good dose of sealer and leaving it soak in thoroughly (50% diluted) helped.

Pete


----------



## CHJ (15 Jun 2008)

Bodrighy":cdcvt3za said:


> Is that easy to change Chas? Can I get one from Axminster? I seem to remember someone else had this problem didn't they?



Yes pete, just use a a bit of small chocolate strip to connect new capacitor, old one is probably crimped to motor leads.

Axminster stock spares about £6.00 but if you can get a better spec. one that will fit in the casing *** from your nearest electrical factors it might last a bit longer.

Key point it must be a "Run Rated" (Continuos) not a Start rated (short duty cycle) Capacitor.

*** higher working voltage/quality manufacturer.


----------



## Bodrighy (15 Jun 2008)

Thanks Chas, I'll open it up and have a look at what we are talking about. Electrickery isn't my thing so I better check what it looks like :lol: 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (15 Jun 2008)

Bodrighy":27htpcu9 said:


> Thanks Chas, I'll open it up and have a look at what we are talking about. Electrickery isn't my thing so I better check what it looks like :lol:
> 
> Pete



Think it's 10 µF (mfd) 350 volt but not critical if it is 10-15-20 µF and the higher the voltage the better.

Although physical size may rule out bigger capacity/voltage if it is to fit in existing cover.


----------



## Paul.J (16 Jun 2008)

Like all those Pete  
But me fave is the everlasting Beech.Nice shape,nd proportion


----------



## PowerTool (16 Jun 2008)

All nice,but I like the old fence post best - nice shape and proportions,nicely finished (as they all are) and just like the idea of it being an old fence post..  

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (5 Jul 2008)

Hollow form - Yew with ebonised oak spout. I couldn't get in properly to make it thinner so it's about 1/4" thick. Need a decent hollowing tool :roll: Originally thought to hollow it so it would have holes where the bark was but failed  

6" dia 7" tall overall



 



Yew Goblet, 4" tall 1 1/2" dia. stem is about 50mm




Another from an old pine post. 
4" tall, 2" dia




This is one done straight from a beech log. turned thin when wet. three weeks ago. Still moving. Slight cracks but they have been checked with superglue. 


 



Last & least mini hollow form in hazel done with a sharpened allen key. this is just over an inch high and 3/4" dia. Don't know how thick it is but the light shines through it.


----------



## Paul.J (5 Jul 2008)

Very nice Pete  
I like the wibbly wobbly wet piece of Beech,and of course the yew pieces


----------



## Anonymous (5 Jul 2008)

luv 'em all Pete... nice job on the mini :wink:


----------



## CHJ (5 Jul 2008)

Bodrighy":2ldaz9i8 said:


> ......... Don't know how thick it is but the light shines through it.
> ....


 Serendipity at work again I assume  :lol: 

I like the Yew goblet, and am intriqued as to the intended contents of the hollow form that it needs a spout, I think it is fine as is by the way, can't see it going all religious being any improvement, perhaps the spout not quite so tall but then on second looks


----------



## mrs. sliver (6 Jul 2008)

I'll have a pint of whatever you're on! :lol: lovely pieces there. I really like the natural edge yew and the square one .. did you remember to stop to eat? :shock:


----------



## Bodrighy (7 Jul 2008)

Had a spare hour tonight so decided to try something different.


Wee Willie Winky candle holder (copied from a pewter one I spotted in a museum)
Oak 4" dia, candle bit 3" tall.

Oak is not the best wood as it's too brittle for the handle. Any ideas for wood that wood be better as I would like to do some more of these, SWMBO thinks they are 'cute'?





Pete


----------



## DaveL (7 Jul 2008)

Bodrighy":s27t0wwx said:


> SWMBO thinks they are 'cute'?



Well I agree with her, nice looking piece. 8)


----------



## PowerTool (8 Jul 2008)

Hey now _that's_ pleasantly different  

Very nice idea - take it the ring handle is turned,split,and then fitted ?
If you are after something more forgiving,ash is generally quite flexible.

Andrew


----------



## duncanh (8 Jul 2008)

Nice. Something different.
How about sycamore, beech, holly - they should be strong enough for the ring.
I think spalted beech would work well.
Another option is to try exotics or maybe try a pale uk timber with an ebonised ring


----------



## Paul.J (8 Jul 2008)

That looks good Pete  
Might prove to be popular.


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Jul 2008)

Been busy making a few tools (and SWMBO roped me into packing - 6 weeks to go :lol: ) Managed to get this done. Loads of cracks showed up halfway through turning so had to stop and pour some glue in to stop it falling apart. Also it never attained balance so outside sanding had to be done stationary. 

Yew, 10 1/2" dia total: Inner bowl is 7" dia, 6" tall Sealer & wax


----------



## CHJ (13 Jul 2008)

You worried there might be some spare space in the moving van *Pete*; or is it a serious attempt to lighten the load? 

You are certainly making the most of those odd ball pieces of Yew.


----------



## PowerTool (13 Jul 2008)

Lovely colour and figuring,Pete;certainly made the best out of an unusual shaped piece  

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Jul 2008)

CHJ":3jwt4hvr said:


> You worried there might be some spare space in the moving van *Pete*; or is it a serious attempt to lighten the load?



My son (the one we are going to stay with initially) is keen to get into turning and I want to use all the decent wood before we move :twisted: (just joking) 

The yew is the only dry wood I have at the moment. Still got plenty of beech but only wet stuff.

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (14 Jul 2008)

Looks good Pete  
I like the way you havekept the natural shape of the log,and the inside looks really good.Must try one meself one day :roll:


----------



## TEP (14 Jul 2008)

Mornin' *Pete*, glad to see your upholding the males priorities, you get on with your work, while 'er indoors gets the packing done. Good man! :wink: 

Of course if you want a hand to use up that Yew, 'I'm always available.' he says tongue in cheek.

PS, good bowl! I like thin stuff, but often that style is the way to go with certain blanks.


----------



## Bodrighy (19 Jul 2008)

SWMBO dragged me to Yandles today (Truth!!!!) They had a craft show going on and all wood was 20% discount so she treated me to proper wood. I have actually got some things planned. If they work out I'll post them.

Meanwhile found a bit of dried beech with this inside it



 




10" tall, stem 6mm thick bowl bit is 1.5
mm thick. (lashed out on a measuring thingy from Axminster)


Ash bowl, 9 1/2" dia 3" tall 12mm thick


 




Comments and criticismas welcome as always

Pete


----------



## chippypah (19 Jul 2008)

Hey mate, great looking work there.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Paul.J (19 Jul 2008)

*Bodrighy wrote*


> SWMBO dragged me to Yandles today


I bet you weren't screaming and kicking all the way their Pete :lol: 
What timber did you get :?: 

Two nice looking pieces  
Are those sanding marks on the side of the bowl or is it the grain. :?


----------



## Bodrighy (19 Jul 2008)

Paul.J":2qhs2aik said:


> *Bodrighy wrote*
> 
> 
> > SWMBO dragged me to Yandles today
> ...



I was driving so I couldn't scream too much :lol: 

I got a piece of rippled ash, a length of black walnut, a piece of Pau Rosa ( I want to do another of those globe thingy's) and a length of purple heart with which I am going to make a pair of goblets. I have an idea to do something different if it works out.

The marks appeared when I applied the wax finish. They aren't sanding marks and don't look like it in real life. If you look carefully you can see that they are inside and outside. The wood had some sort of infection that didn't show until I had nearly finished, the black bits on the bottom of the bowl, so it may be something to do with that.

Pete


----------



## CHJ (20 Jul 2008)

Like the crispness of the lines on the goblet *Pete*, designed for a tipple accompaniment to a tall story no doubt.


----------



## PowerTool (20 Jul 2008)

Like them both,Pete - the ash bowl has a lovely colour and figure to it,and the slender proportions of the beech goblet give it an elegant grace  

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (20 Jul 2008)

*Bodrighy wrote*


> I want to do another of those globe thingy's


What is that Pete :?: 
Sounds interesting.Will look forward to seeing what you turn out.


----------



## Bodrighy (20 Jul 2008)

Paul.J":jroeeioj said:


> *Bodrighy wrote*
> 
> 
> > I want to do another of those globe thingy's
> ...



One of these Paul. 


 



I've done a few now and find them fun to do as it means hollowing, trying to get a decent sphere and doing the fiddly bits for the finial and the leg whilst getting it all in proportion. Haven't managed to my satisfaction yet but I'll get there.

Meanwhile......

Sue bought me this bubinga to do a platter 

12" dia. waxed


 



Not sure why the part where the tenon was is darker....anyone got any ideas?

Pete


----------



## duncanh (21 Jul 2008)

Not sure why the centre of the platter is darker but I like the platter. Lovely figuring.

Was the centre finished to the same standard as the rest before you applied the finish? Was the finish applied all at once or did you apply it to the centre after the rest had been applied and dried?


----------



## Blister (21 Jul 2008)

Bodrighy":38b9qrc1 said:


> Paul.J":38b9qrc1 said:
> 
> 
> > *Bodrighy wrote*
> ...



Pete , you mut have the most photographed fence in the world  

Nice work , keep it up :wink:


----------



## TEP (21 Jul 2008)

Pete":1x4axi35 said:


> Not sure why the part where the tenon was is darker....anyone got any ideas?



Just a thought, I assume you finished the platter on the lathe with wax and so on, then probably took off the spigot and finished sanding and waxing by hand? You should spend more time on the finishing with the sand paper. 

Generally the rougher the finish the darker the surface shows when polished/sealed. It doesn't have to feel rough to the hand either. If you finished sanding with the lathe running, ie: circular sanding. Then sanded the spigot area with the grain, that could be your reason for the change in colour. Also the spigot area could be higher than the surrounding area, and shows up in the light angle.

Then only a fellow turner would pick it up to look underneath, so don't let any near it. Problem solved! :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (21 Jul 2008)

TEP":1py32vma said:


> Pete":1py32vma said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure why the part where the tenon was is darker....anyone got any ideas?
> ...



Thanks Tam, you could well be right re the sanding. Though I finished both to the same grade, I am sure that the sanding of the spigot wasn't as good mailnly because by the time I get to that point I have a tendency to want to get it finished. It isn't higher so that isn't the problem. Must be more disciplined with my finishing  

Pete


----------



## CHJ (21 Jul 2008)

*Pete,* did you remember to seal it? could be that the wax solvents have penetrated the wood and are taking longer to dry out.


----------



## TEP (22 Jul 2008)

Mornin' *Pete*.

Just a thought when reverse chucking to remove the spigot. If you turn the whole foot area into a shallow dish shape it can help to disguise any slight change in reflections. So all looks good. It don't need much, just a slight hollow.

Should have thought of suggesting this before. :roll:


----------



## Bodrighy (22 Jul 2008)

Found some dry oak so had a quick go at a platter and a bowl



Sorry about the photography but
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
They're a bit small







Pete


----------



## CHJ (22 Jul 2008)

"Credit where Credits due" or something similar, might have known that a move to miniatures was on the cards at some time.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Jul 2008)

Nice bowl... platter's a bit thick though :lol: 

...only the small minded save trees


----------



## Bodrighy (6 Aug 2008)

What with SWMBO getting me packing boxes and having to nip down to Cornwall to sort things out that end I haven't had much time in the shed since finishing work. Managed to get in for an hour or so and produce this. A bit of an experiment in design that proved that I need to get a decent hollowing tool if I want to do things like this. I reached as deep as I could but it's still thicker than I'd like Especially where I've hollowed up under the rim .

Beech: 4 1/2" dia, 3" tall approx 3/8" thick overall. 





As usual sorry about the photography. I really must sort that out 

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (7 Aug 2008)

Different Pete.
Makes me wanna go and buy a pack of ring dougnuts when i look at it :lol: 
What tool did you use to do the undercut :?:


----------



## PowerTool (7 Aug 2008)

Paul.J":1dfhygjj said:


> Makes me wanna go and buy a pack of ring dougnuts when i look at it :lol:



I know just what you mean :wink: 



Bodrighy":1dfhygjj said:


> I need to get a decent hollowing tool



I know just what you mean  

Andrew


----------



## DaveL (7 Aug 2008)

Paul.J":dl855503 said:


> Makes me wanna go and buy a pack of ring dougnuts when i look at it :lol:


And I was thinking how did he get the Yorkshire such a consistent shape?


----------



## Paul.J (7 Aug 2008)

*DaveL wrote*


> And I was thinking how did he get the Yorkshire such a consistent shape?


Now i can see a nice Beef roast when i look at it :lol:


----------



## Bodrighy (7 Aug 2008)

Thanks guys....at least it's different to the normal apples & pears :lol: 

As it's fairly small most of it was dug out with a bowl gouge but I used a swan neck tool to do the undercut. No matter how I have used it I always get a fair bit of chatter when it it gets deeper. You have to make sure that the straight part of the tool is on the rest which means a fair part of it is unsupported and I think it is too light for the job personally.

Pete


----------

